# nathalie dessay



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

My favorite singer: Nathalie Dessay. A cristal clear voice.
A fantastic cd: EMI, Lakme (Leo Delibes). With Michel Plasson (Director) and Jose Van Dam.
This is an extract in youtube:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Ms Dessay as much for her acting skills as for her singing. I'm not a great judge of voices, myself, so I hesitate to pass judgment (good or bad) on anyone's singing voice, but I can think of several recorded productions I've seen that she made come alive just about single-handedly. She always sounded fine to me, though, for what I do know about singing.

(Not a big fan of the latest Giulio Cesare, though, unfortunately.)


----------



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with you a the talent as an actress.
I could see her. Really great performance.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a tribute to Natalie Dessay from the _Opera News_ website:

http://www.operanews.com/operanews/issue/article.aspx?id=5022

Somewhere else on the _Opera News_ website there's also a very interesting recorded discussion by Brian Kellow about several of Natalie's recordings. The link to the discussion included with the article does not work, but if on the website you type in 'On the Record Natalie Dessay," or maybe just "Natalie Dessay," you should get it.


----------

